

Ask HN: Where can I download popular mailing list archives? - bbayer

There are several popular software related mailing lists. For running some text analysis, I just wnat to download archived versions of this lists. I did some research but couldn&#x27;t find an easy solution. Is there a place that I can download all of them?
======
edavis
What about gmane.org? I don't think it has a download option but that seems
like the easiest way to get programmatic access to archives like that.

